# Follicle tracking-advice plse.



## nickyturns (May 8, 2007)

Hi. 
Ive been dipping into the clomid board on and off for weeks and picked up some great info. Now i have a question and was wondering if anyone could help.
I have been taking clomid 50mg for past few months and on this cycle have to have  follicle tracking done. Had a d21 blood test last month which came back at 98. 
Went for first scan today-cd12. Had two follies size 19mm and one 11mm from left ovary. (15 under 10mm) Two follies at 11mm and one at 15mm from right side.(5 under 10mm).
My cycle is usually 33 days and from ovulation kits I get an LH surge on day 16.
Can anyone explain what this means? I am a little confused.  The fertility nurse didnt really explain it all that well. Just said that I have two dominant follicles early in my cycle. I have to go back for a d21 blood again and then another scan and more bloods d24.
Sorry to waffle but this fertility lark does get confusing.
I have taken it to mean that hopefully I am about to ovulate and rang husband to tell him    is in order.
Anyone got any advice or info?
Thanks for reading.
Nicky.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi, just saw this post and wanted to say hi and welcome! 

i think its probably right that you should get some jiggy jiggy in as you will probably ovulate soon. each cycle can vary in length on clomid so its advised to get some bms in from around cd10 then every other day for as long as you can manage/or till a couple of days after ovulation. 

hope this helps?

Love Jo x


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Nicky,

As far as I know follies are supposed to be about 18mm+ to ovulate. Last time I had tracking done, I had one at 17mm and a couple of days later when I went back I had ovulated. So looks like you could any day now! good luck!

Kelly x


----------



## nickyturns (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the reply guys.
DH and I have been  getting in lots of  
The fertility clinic wanted me to carry on using ovulation kits so that i would be able to tell them when I ovulated. Today on cd16 my LH surge was detected. I have everything crossed that hopefully this will be the month for us. It seems that everything is working how it should be wilth the clomid. I am thinking that possibly if we are still unsuccessful this month I may ask if I can have a HSG,(I think thats right.) to check if my tubes are still open after my surgery earlier in the year. I dont know how likely it is for the tubes to become reblocked or how soon it could happen after surgery to unblock them. 
I will keep you posted as to what happens in the next few weeks.
Nicky.
xxxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

good lukc hun and hope you get a BFP at the end


----------



## nickyturns (May 8, 2007)

Thanks jo.
The same goes to you too it looks like you are only a few days behind me.
    Being returned your way.
Nicky.


----------

